# Sudden death



## sarahwinters (May 29, 2012)

My four year old German Shepherd suddenly died tonight. He showed no signs of distress and was eating/playing like normal. At night, he laid at my husbands feet as normal. He died in his sleep. I have no idea what could have happened. He has always been healthy and I took him to the vet regularly. He was a purebreed. He was however abnormally large for a GSD. He was not overweight, just VERY tall. He was close to the world record in height. Could he have died from just being so abnormally large? I just don't get it, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry about your boy. 

It could have been anything. Did anything seem out of place that day? Can you describe what went on before he fell asleep? How old is he? If you really want to determine the cause of death, get an autopsy done.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Sometimes there is just no answers.

I just want to say....I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My thoughts go out to you...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry, you must be devastated. There have been several similar stories on this forum and many times hemangiosarcoma is the cause- cancer of the blood vessels that grows so rapidly that often there are no symptoms until it's too late. Don't blame yourself, there is simply nothing you could have done. Your boy was well-loved and cared for.


----------



## Jersey 2012 (May 24, 2012)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, gosh, I am heartsick to read this. How awful. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

sarahwinters said:


> He was however abnormally large for a GSD. He was not overweight, just VERY tall. *He was close to the world record in height*. Could he have died from just being so abnormally large? I just don't get it, any input would be appreciated.


I would be curious if he had a medical condition that caused him to grow abnormally.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am really sorry for your loss. I know that is such a sudden shock when you can't prepare for it. 

I don't know if dogs get Marfan's Syndrome like people....a lot of basketball players have it.....or perhaps he bloated. Well, you cant tell without a necropsy I am afraid.

At least you can know that whatever took him was very quick, though that is not much comfort.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m very sorry for your loss. How utterly devastating to lose one so young and so unexpectedly.

The only way you'll ever know what caused his death is a necropsy. Not sure how much it costs or if you can still do that.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought of Marfan's too.
He may have had a dissecting aneurysm if it was that.

I am so sorry for your loss. Maybe ask your vet about a necropsy?


----------



## sarahwinters (May 29, 2012)

Bruno was only four years old, and had no known health problems. He was just at the vet around a month and a half ago and they told his he was perfectly healthy. He didn't have anything wrong with him that made him abnormally big, he was just a giant. He acted the exact same as he does everyday. He did not appear bloated and was eating normal as well. He was asleep at my husbands feet when my husband noticed he was no longer breathing. I have been doing some research and think it may possibly be Arrhythmia. It seems to be common with GSDs, and can happen with no warning. My husband and I discussed an autopsy, but decided agaisnt it since nothing we do can or will bring him back. Thank you all very much for your replies. I've attached a picture of my beautiful baby Bruno.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He was a handsome fellow.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful big boy. May you find comfort in knowing that he died peacefully at your husband's feet


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hemangiosarcoma or the arrhythmia, hard to say. You are right that a necropsy will not bring your boy back. I am sorry, he was beautiful and loved. He went peacefully and for that you can be grateful, but it does nothing for the hole in your heart and home. Knowing he had no outward signs of any malaise probably means that he was happy and comfortable, dogs will often go off food if they are not feeling good. 

Anyway, I am sorry for your loss. He was very young and I am sure that this is a total shock, and maybe it really hasn't totally even hit yet. There was nothing you did or didn't do for your boy, sometimes they just go. And no matter how old they are, their lives are always too short to those of us who love them.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss...I hope time will give you peace..jan


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Bruno. Run free big guy, run free. :rip:


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

awww, very sorry to hear


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.....


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I am so sorry - how devastating - and so young. It's hard enough when you know why, but.... 
_________
Sue


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss... Glad, however, he went peacefully in his sleep... that is uncommon these days.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

Our Lilly went that way too, in her sleep. We did have the necropsy done because we were worried she was poisoned or something and wanted to take precautions if needed for our other dog. It turned out that she suffered an aneurism. There was nothing we could have done.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry for the loss of your boy. take care.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i am so sorry for you loss. At least he lived a good life, and he did what he loved. he took comfort at your husbands feet and must have went very peaceful because he was were he loved to be. I know it sucks but he was loved and knows that. Everything will be okay. My best wishes go to you and your family.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

One of my former fosters died suddenly. He seemed extremely healthy, ran like the wind and played hard. One day he was limping,the owner took him to the vet, nothing was found. The next evening he started crying, the owner ran to him and held him, and thirty seconds later the dog was dead. The vet was closed and by the time they opened on Monday,they said it was too late forthe necropsy.

I am very sorry for your loss. It is probably something with the heart or an aneurysm, he seems too young for hemangiosarcoma. Or maybe mesenteric torsion.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. 

He was gorgeous. Hugs!


----------

